# W Imperial Guard head H a bit of everything



## Ursa (Aug 5, 2011)

Need 20 basic Cadian Helmeted heads or those with sunglasses.

Have: LOTS of Imperial GUard, Space Marine, Space Wolves, Grey Knights, Ork, Vehicle, and even GW Building bitz. 

I have a TON of Dwarves and High Elf stuff too.


----------

